# Gros bug nom de domaine



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

Ce matin, grosse surprise avec le nom de domaine...





...bon, ça vient de revenir, mais n'empêche ce couac fait un peu tâche.

Autre chose dans iGen, là aussi il y a un petit bug...





...sinon, espérons un bon début d'année.


----------



## Oyoel (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

On est au courant, ça devrait revenir progressivement. Désolé !


----------



## jesopog (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ce matin, grosse surprise avec le nom de domaine...



&#8230; peux pas non plus aller plus loin que la page ci-dessus&#8230;


----------



## bazino (15 Décembre 2014)

Il existe une autre adresse pour se connecter au site ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

Comme quoi, même les meilleurs ne sont pas toujours parfait 
Et heureusement ..


Mais la Terre ne va pas sarréter de tourner pour si peu ..


Laurent


----------



## Oyoel (15 Décembre 2014)

Non, pas d'autre adresse, mais rassurez-vous, ça va revenir, en attendant, l'app est de nouveau disponible, et vous devriez pouvoir vous connecter à iGen sans problème ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2014)

Je n'avais plus d'accès à MacGe ni au forum, seulement à iGeneration.

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Je n'avais plus d'accès à MacGe ni au forum, seulement à iGeneration.
> 
> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.



Presque tout, non, la page d'Accueil n'est pas accessible, idem pour Actu Mac, patience


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

La page principale fonctionne...


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> La page principale fonctionne...



Sûr ?


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Sûr ?



Par intermittence oui...


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Par intermittence oui...



Je me disais aussi. Mais pourra t-on connaître la cause de ce souci ?


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2014)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Je me disais aussi. Mais pourra t-on connaître la cause de ce souci ?



Ca m'intéresse aussi de connaître le pourquoi de ce cafouillage.


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

Peut-être un problème de redirection, voire un renouvellement de nom de domaine.

Il y a 2 ans MacG avait des problèmes avec son ancien hébergeur qui s'est approprié aussi les 2 noms de domaine qu'il gérait aussi, obligeant MacG à prendre 2 autres noms rapidement.

Est-ce encore lié ou c'est du passé ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Peut-être un problème de redirection, voire un renouvellement de nom de domaine.
> 
> Il y a 2 ans MacG avait des problèmes avec son ancien hébergeur qui s'est approprié aussi 2 noms de domaine qu'il gérait aussi, obligeant MacG a prendre 2 autres noms rapidement.
> 
> Est-ce encore lié ou c'est du passé ?



Peut-être que nous pourrions avoir droit à un Live en direct du back-office de MacG.
Caméra Go Pro sur le casque de chantier, armé d'un piolet à la main et chaussures à crampons, nous pourrions ainsi vivre en direct la recherche spéléologique du technicien de MacG, s'enfonçant dans les cavernes du serveur pour trouver la panne. (Ceci faisant bien sûr référence à une planche de Franquin).


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2014)

Des news via iGen...


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Des news via iGen...



Et bien nous voilà rassuré


----------



## Oyoel (15 Décembre 2014)

Ce problème survient alors que nous avons activé un nouveau serveur de DNS, on a nous aussi eu quelques pépins, mais ça devrait être de retour, et si ce n'est pas encore le cas chez vous, il faut encore patienter un peu


----------



## jesopog (15 Décembre 2014)

Problème toujours en cours pour moi.



Oyoel a dit:


> il faut encore patienter un peu



Bon courage à vous tous en tous cas pour venir à bout de cette affaire. 
Et merci !


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Des news via iGen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà un nouveau mystère de résolu.


----------



## Oyoel (15 Décembre 2014)

Normalement, ça devrait être de retour pour quasiment tout le monde, il se peut qu'il y ait encore un peu de retard pour certains utilisateurs mobiles, mais ça ne vient pas de nous : les DNS ont tendance à être changé moins rapidement chez les opérateurs.


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

J'ai sur Firefox l'information suivante : "Adresse introuvable".

Avec Safari : "Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur".

Avec *Chrome* : tout fonctionne sauf la dimension des pages du forum MacG.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Avec Safari : "Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur".



Je n'ai que Safari, tout fonctionne, merci à ceux qui ont oeuvré


----------



## Oyoel (15 Décembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> J'ai sur Firefox l'information suivante : "Adresse introuvable".
> 
> Avec Safari : "Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur".
> 
> Avec *Chrome* : tout fonctionne sauf la dimension des pages du forum MacG.



Vous êtes chez quel FAI/Opérateur ?


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2014)

En tout cas, on apprend quelques informations intéressantes:


> person: Christophe ******
> address: ** Rue ******
> zipcode: *****
> city: ****
> ...


Comme protection de la vie privée, on fait mieux. 
Mais bon, on est trop habitués à ne voir que les pseudos ...


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

C'est désormais OK pour moi sous Firefox, Safari et Chrome ! 

Bravo bien joués les Administrateurs


----------



## jesopog (15 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Vous êtes chez quel FAI/Opérateur ?


[Pour info]
Pour moi, toujours rien, nada, nothing, nichts 
Que ce soit par Safari ou Firefox.
Livebox Orange ; connexion ethernet.

P.S. : Le pavé de saisie "Réponse rapide" que j'ai sollicité s'est avéré inopérant


----------



## Oyoel (15 Décembre 2014)

jesopog a dit:


> [Pour info]
> Pour moi, toujours rien, nada, nothing, nichts
> Que ce soit par Safari ou Firefox.
> Livebox Orange ; connexion ethernet.
> ...



Changez vos DnS ou redémarrez votre box, ça devrait être de retour ;-)


----------



## jesopog (16 Décembre 2014)

Tout est redevenu normal ce matin &#8211; sans aucune manip' inhabituelle pour ouvrir la page de MacGe.
Merci de votre aide en tout cas !


----------

